# Any suggestions for a dusting chemical?



## RedStarRevels (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm having serious problems keeping my prints free of dust marks, but they're not from the negs. The glass plates in the carrier keep attracting dust, and I can't seem to stop it. The darkroom is not a dusty area, the dust and microfibers seem to be left behind by the cloths I use to clean it. I've tried everything, but can't get it perfect. It's driving me crazy! Any suggestions? Magic potions!?! Spells!?! Anything!

P.S.- Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

